

It sucks to be a clone - asimjalis
http://www.lancerkind.com/2009/08/29/it-sucks-to-be-a-clone/

======
pavel_lishin
I don't remember much of the movie - thankfully - but if an army is shooting
at me and I can butcher them with my magical sword, I don't care if they're
clones, robots, aliens, black, or children.

------
stevejohnson
Unfortunately, I was too distracted to comprehend most of the article after
reading the author's terrible, terrible mistake: the clones are from Jango
Fett, not Boba Fett (or 'Bobo Fett' for that matter).

(It is kind of eerie how the clones are basically treated like robots. And
they act like robots.)

------
I_got_fifty
Is that headline a Jonathan Coulton reference?

